# How do I animate a flag?



## Wendus (Aug 13, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if there's a program which will help me make an animated gif of a flag? I know there are lots of ready-made flag animations around, but it's not as easy as just grabbing one and changing the colours! Ideally, I'd like to be able to draw my flag, then have the program animate it for me. Is there such a program? Many thanks.


----------



## Beamer_nm (Aug 19, 2003)

try searching kazza for a program


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You may be better off finding one that allows you to use their already animated flag. There are are a bunch!


----------



## Wendus (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for your replies. I wouldn't mind downloading a program from Kazaa, if only I knew what title to look for. Devon has just got it's own flag, and no-one has animated it yet. Copying it's colours onto an existing animation would be difficult, especially when the 'shadow' runs across the flag as it's moving. I need to be able to offer the program a static flag illustration, then tell it to 'animate'. It's so frustrating, because there are, as you say, hundreds of flag animations around ... they must all have started life somewhere! Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Wendus......go here http://www.whitsoftdev.com/
and download(free): UNFREEZ. Very simple and easy to use.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Wendus (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for that, Prof, but I believe Unfreez requires all the separate gifs which make up an animation, and I only have one ... my original flag illustration. I've seen mention of a program called Flagimation, which would appear to do exactly what I want, but as far as I can tell, it isn't available for download yet. Unless anyone knows differently .... ???


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Some of the places that offer free flags will do a request for you. It might be worth a try.

Gerry


----------



## Wendus (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks Gerry, I might have to resort to doing that after all, although it'd be a shame because I would love to have been able to do it for myself. Anyway, thanks for your input, and I trust you are now as totally addicted to computers as the rest of us!


----------



## iraqman (Oct 28, 2004)

hi all i,m from iraq ... dear wendus... you can do download the program from http://www.pegtop.de/download.php?file=flagimation
and the registration :

name : 
Registered

registeration number:
39707103


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

iraqman said:


> hi all i,m from iraq ... dear wendus... you can do download the program from http://www.pegtop.de/download.php?file=flagimation
> and the registration :
> 
> name :
> ...


iraqman welcome to TSG! Can you be more specific on what you want with that program?


----------



## iraqman (Oct 28, 2004)

i,m no need program but i fund the linke for Wendus and any one want program for animaited flag . that is all......
thanks bassetman


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You are welcome! I hope someone can help you with exactly what you need!


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

See if this site can do what you want.....*GIFFWORKS*

Also, take a look around this site....*here*

Telstar


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Just so you know any program you get from Kazza is probably not legal and you could get a nasty virus, not worth it in my opinion. Find something free or purchase something legal. Could try the the free trial of paint shop pro from from www.jasc.com. I belive the free trial comes with animation shop or you can get a free trial of animation shop seperately.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

acraftylady said:


> Just so you know any program you get from Kazza is probably not legal and you could get a nasty virus, not worth it in my opinion. Find something free or purchase something legal. Could try the the free trial of paint shop pro from from www.jasc.com. I belive the free trial comes with animation shop or you can get a free trial of animation shop seperately.


Wendus is trying to do it the lazy way...no insult intended... and not make individual frames and then use Animation Shop or GIF Works or Ulead or any other good animation program...

Wendus would like to, with one click, make a stilll gif of a flag animated...

flagimation does it just fine...you do need to register to be able to save the final product...

buck


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Beamer_nm said:


> try searching kazza for a program


Are you insane!! Please do not tell anyone to downlaod anything from Kazaa or any other P2P file sharing app.

It can be done in Photoshop or other image editing software that uses layers and can save as an animated gif.


----------

